# Maryland reliable sidewalk help ?



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking for sidewalk labor.............


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Well that's full of information. How about where? How many crews? How much an hr? Etc. Some of us MD people may be able to help out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

mega10cab;1705092 said:


> Well that's full of information. How about where? How many crews? How much an hr? Etc. Some of us MD people may be able to help out.


I'd keep looking. You'll get more with the truck and plow. If I could get some more lots set up, I'd contact you.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Wasn't looking for me. Trying to out the word out. Just hard to do with no information. Just got in from 9hrs of plowing. It was my truck/plow maiden voyage. She did great. Gotta few small neighborhood jobs I gotta do before relaxing. Another 2hrs with my snow blower for them, then I'll be taking a nap.


----------

